# Carl Trueman's WTS course on the Reformation



## reaganmarsh (Sep 13, 2016)

Greetings PB brethren, 

A friend pointed me to what looks to be a fantastic resource: Carl Trueman's 33-lecture course on the Reformation. They are in audio format and available here: http://faculty.wts.edu/lectures/reformation-introduction/

Enjoy!


----------



## Justified (Sep 13, 2016)

It's wonderful. I have listened to it before. As usual with Trueman, it is full of excellent humor as well.

On the archive there is also a medieval church history course that I thought was pretty good, as well.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 13, 2016)

Justified said:


> It's wonderful. I have listened to it before. As usual with Trueman, it is full of excellent humor as well.
> 
> On the archive there is also a medieval church history course that I thought was pretty good, as well.



I'll have to check that one out once I finish this one! Thanks, Evan.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks Reagan! I love Truman's scholarship and lectures. Wonderful resource. Thanks so much for being so alert.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 14, 2016)

I've not heard all that much of Trueman, myself, but am really looking forward to this lecture series. What an amazing time we live in, where so much good teaching is so readily available to help us in walking with Christ.


----------



## JP Wallace (Sep 14, 2016)

Both series are outstanding.


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 14, 2016)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing, brother!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 15, 2016)

Justified said:


> It's wonderful. I have listened to it before. As usual with Trueman, it is full of excellent humor as well.
> 
> On the archive there is also a medieval church history course that I thought was pretty good, as well.



Evan,

A friend had initially passed along this Reformation course link to me, so forgive me if I'm being remedial here: what is "the archive" you mention above? Might I trouble you for the link?


----------



## Justified (Sep 16, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Justified said:
> 
> 
> > It's wonderful. I have listened to it before. As usual with Trueman, it is full of excellent humor as well.
> ...



Brother, O I'm going to make your day! Here is the link: http://www.wts.edu/resources/media.html?paramType=audio. Here you can find courses/audio from many of the present day and past professors at WTS, including John Murray, Van Til, Poythress, Beale, etc. Enjoy my friend!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you, Evan! Wow!


----------

